# ASM Metals Hand book Volume 9



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 مارس 2010)

Metallography And Microstructures_part1​ 



SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidshare.com/files/2105159...nd_Microstructures_2004_AmirEleslam.part1.rar


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 مارس 2010)

Metallography And Microstructures_part2.​ 



SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidshare.com/files/2105385...nd_Microstructures_2004_AmirEleslam.part2.rar


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (9 مارس 2010)

Metallography And Microstructures Part3​ 

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidshare.com/files/2109204...nd_Microstructures_2004_AmirEleslam.part3.rar


----------

